# בניינים בהווה



## אדם

שלום,

אני יודע אני כותה מעוד פוה, אבל אתם עוזרים מעוד!
​I didn't know exactly how to say it, but I meant that I write a lot of questions, but you guys have been very helpful. Anyways... I have been conjugating בהווה and I wrote down things for every בניין so I was hoping you could tell me if I made any mistakes, so I don't learn something incorrectly.. Hopefully it won't take you as long to read all of it as it took me to write it (there are vowels on the actual verbs so I can distinguish) It's written as בניין then root, then each conjugation with definition below it. So please tell me if I got something wrong!

Please ותודה!
​בניינים 

בהווה

פעל
א.כ.ל  
אני אוֹכֵל 
I eat (m)
האי אוֹכֶלֶת 
She eats
הם אוֹכְלִים 
They eat (m)
הן אוֹכְלוֹת 
They eat (f)

ניפל
א.כ.ל
האכל נִאְכָל 
The food is eaten
העוגה נִאְכֶלֶת 
The cake is eaten
האכלים נִאְכָלִים 
The food (pl) is eaten
העוגות נִאְכָלוֹת 
The cake (pl) is eaten

העפיל
א.כ.ל  
אני מַאְכִיל אותך 
I feed (m) you
אני מַאְכִילַה אותך 
I feed (f) you
אנחנו מַאְכִילִים אותך 
We feed (m) you
אנחנו מַאְכִילוֹת אותך 
We feed (f) you

הופעל 
א.כ.ל
אתה מוּאְכָל 
You are fed (m)  
את מוּאְכֶלֶת 
You are fed (f)
אתם מוּאְכָלִים 
They are fed (m)
אתן מוּאְכָלוֹת 
They are fed (f)

פיעל
ד.ב.ר
אני מְדַבֵר איתך 
I speak (m) with you 
אני מְדוּבֶרֶת איתך 
I speak (f) with you 
אנחנו מְדַבְרִים איתך 
We speak (m) with you 
אנחנו מְגָבְלוֹת איתך
We speak (f) with you 

פועל 
ד.ב.ר 
אתה מְדוּבָר
You are spoken to (m) 
את מְדוּבֶרֶת
You are spoken to (f) 
אתם מְדוּבָרִים
You guys are spoken to 
אתן מְדוּבָלוֹת
You girls are spoken to 

התפעל 
ר.ח.ץ 
אני מִתְרַחֵץ
I shower (m) 
אני מִתְרַחֶצֶת
I shower (f) 
אנחנו מִתְרַחְצִים
We shower (m) 
אנחנו מִתְרַחְצוֹת
We shower (f)​


----------



## JaiHare

Hauser said:


> שלום,
> 
> אני יודע אני כותב מאוד פה, אבל אתם עוזרים לי מעוד!
> ​I didn't know exactly how to say it, but I meant that I write a lot of questions, but you guys have been very helpful. Anyways... I have been conjugating בהווה and I wrote down things for every בניין so I was hoping you could tell me if I made any mistakes, so I don't learn something incorrectly.. Hopefully it won't take you as long to read all of it as it took me to write it (there are vowels on the actual verbs so I can distinguish) It's written as בניין then root, then each conjugation with definition below it. So please tell me if I got something wrong!
> 
> Please ותודה!
> ​בניינים
> 
> בזמן הווה
> 
> פעל
> א.כ.ל
> אני אוֹכֵל
> I eat (m)
> היא אוֹכֶלֶת
> She eats
> הם אוֹכְלִים
> They eat (m)
> הן אוֹכְלוֹת
> They eat (f)
> 
> ניפעל
> א.כ.ל
> האוכל נִאְכָל > *נֶאֱכָל*
> The food is eaten
> העוגה נִאְכֶלֶת > *נֶאֱכֶלֶת*
> The cake is eaten
> הבישולים נִאְכָלִים > *נֶאֱכָלִים*
> The food (pl) is eaten
> העוגות נִאְכָלוֹת > *נֶאֱכָלוֹת*
> The cake (pl) is eaten
> 
> הפעיל
> א.כ.ל
> אני מַאֲכִיל אותך
> I feed (m) you
> אני מַאֲכִילָה אותך
> I feed (f) you
> אנחנו מַאֲכִילִים אותך
> We feed (m) you
> אנחנו מַאֲכִילוֹת אותך
> We feed (f) you
> 
> ** הופעל
> א.כ.ל
> אתה מוּאְכָל
> You are fed (m)
> את מוּאְכֶלֶת
> You are fed (f)
> אתם מוּאְכָלִים
> They are fed (m)
> אתן מוּאְכָלוֹת
> They are fed (f)
> 
> פיעל ***
> ד.ב.ר
> אני מְדַבֵּר איתך
> I speak (m) with you
> אני מְדַבֶּרֶת איתך
> I speak (f) with you
> אנחנו מְדַבְּרִים איתך
> We speak (m) with you
> אנחנו מְדַבְּרוֹת איתך
> We speak (f) with you
> 
> פועל
> ד.ב.ר
> אתה מְדוּבָר
> You are spoken to (m) - This doesn't mean "spoken to". It means "is spoken" (as in "Hebrew is spoken in Israel"). Your forms are correct, except that you need to put a dagesh in the ב in each word. I corrected this in the pie', but I won't bother here. You just need to know it.
> את מְדוּבֶרֶת
> You are spoken to (f)
> אתם מְדוּבָרִים
> You guys are spoken to
> אתן מְדוּבָלוֹת
> You girls are spoken to
> 
> התפעל
> ר.ח.ץ
> אני מִתְרַחֵץ
> I shower (m) - This is the verb "to bathe", not necessarily "to shower". The word for "shower" specifically is להתקלח _lehitkaleach_.
> אני מִתְרַחֶצֶת
> I shower (f)
> אנחנו מִתְרַחְצִים
> We shower (m)
> אנחנו מִתְרַחְצוֹת
> We shower (f)​


** For examples of a verb with initial alef in the huf'al, see the verb האשים and הואשם. The present tense is a little different in such a case. I don't know about the verb הואכל that you have placed here. But, here is the conjugation for הואשם in the present tense:

*הוּא מוֹאֳשָׁם* - he is accused
*הִיא מוֹאֳשֶׁמֶת* - she is accused
*הֵם מוֹאֳשָׁמִים* - they (m.) are accused
*הֵן מוֹאֳשָׁמוֹת* - they (f.) are accused

*** Both pi'el and pu'al must have a doubled middle radical. This means that there is ALWAYS a dagesh in the middle letter, even if people do not write it in non-begedkefet letters. In other words, it's medaBer מְדַבֵּר and not medaVer מְדַבֵר (as you've written).


----------



## JaiHare

To demonstrate the huf'al binyan better, you should choose a verb that actually appears in the huf'al.  For example, השלים is "to complete, perfect"; הושלם is "be completed, perfect". So, in the present tense these verbs are:

*מַשְׁלִים
מַשְׁלִימָה
מַשְׁלִימִים
מַשְׁלִימוֹת

מוּשְׁלָם
מוּשְׁלֶמֶת
מוּשְׁלָמִים
מוּשְׁלָמוֹת*

I hope this helps somewhat. The initial alef in א.כ.ל and א.ש.ם changes the -u- vowel to an -o- vowel. So, any root in which alef is the first radical is not a good indication of the normal form of the huf'al. I have chosen שׁ.ל.ם because of its regularity.

Example:
העברית שלי לא מוּשְׁלֶמֶת. אני עדיין לומד.
"My Hebrew is not perfect. I'm still learning.

JaiHare


----------



## אדם

Wow! Thanks a lot. I'm going to have to look over this a few times.

The verbs with the conjugation I got from Wikipedia -- but I suppose that's not too reliable so that might be why it was wrong (or I copied it wrong).

אכל is not in הופעל? Or did you just not want to use that because of it's irregularity (as you said because of the alef).

Also.. do you have to put a dagesh in ב if you are typing without vowels? Just curious.

Thanks a lot again, Jailhare!


----------



## JaiHare

Hauser said:


> Wow! Thanks a lot. I'm going to have to look over this a few times.
> 
> The verbs with the conjugation I got from Wikipedia -- but I suppose that's not too reliable so that might be why it was wrong (or I copied it wrong).
> 
> אכל is not in הופעל? Or did you just not want to use that because of it's irregularity (as you said because of the alef).
> 
> Also.. do you have to put a dagesh in ב if you are typing without vowels? Just curious.
> 
> Thanks a lot again, Jailhare!


The form מדבר without any points means "speaking" (as in "he speaks, is speaking"). If you are putting in points, you should put the dagesh in the middle radical of ALL pi'el verbs, even though many tend to leave it out of non-begedkefet letters.

For example,

אני מְבַשֵּׁל - I cook

I do not think that "it was fed" *מואכל _mo'ochal_ is used in Hebrew. This is just a theoretical form. I asked my Israeli roommate, and he said that he doesn't think this word exists. (I live in Israel, but I'm still a student of the language.)

Blessings,
JaiHare


----------



## eshcar

JaiHare said:


> I do not think that "it is fed" *מואכל _mo'ochal_ is used in Hebrew. This is just a theoretical form. I asked my Israeli roommate, and he said that he doesn't think this word exists.
> JaiHare


 
Well, then I guess your roommate just learnt a new word...

There's nothing theoretical about the form מואכל/הואכל and so on. Sure, you don't hear it as often (probably because Hebrew usually prefers the active voice) but you can still come across it sometimes. 

That being said, it really isn't the best root to practice your conjugation on (an א in the root? - unpleasant...)

hope this helps!

EDIT - I just thought of something - maybe your friend didn't recognise the word because he expected it to be pronounced _muachal _or even _moachal_ - that's how you'd normally hear it pronounced. Same with other first radical א roots - I'll use מואשם as an example because you see it in הופעל a lot - you'd mostly hear _muasham_ and sometimes _moasham, _but very very rarely _mo'osham ( _I myself tend to say _moasham_, and to feel pretty good about being 'halfway there', as it were). And yes, _mo'osham_ is the correct pronounciation, but somewhere along the way it got a little lost...


----------



## אדם

Thanks a lot, once again. Along with that... is the conjugation for ניפעל different with אכל because of the א?


----------



## JaiHare

Hauser said:


> Thanks a lot, once again. Along with that... is the conjugation for ניפעל different with אכל because of the א?


Yes, the difference in vowels is because of the א. The binyan is called נפעל, not ניפעל. We need to correct these things in your spelling:

All of the binyanim are named from the verb פ.ע.ל - peh ayin lamed. So, they all MUST have these letters, in this order. The binyan is further named on the shape of the 3rd person singular ("he did/does/will do"). So, we have these binyanim as the seven standard ones:

פעל - pa'al (qal)
נפעל - nif'al (often passive of qal)
פיעל - pi'el
פועל - pu'al (passive of pi'el)
הפעיל - hif'il
הופעל - huf'al (passive of hif'il)
התפעל - hitpa'el

In the pi'el and pu'al, the middle radical is doubled (it has a dagesh in pointed writing). In the nif'al infinitive and future, the first radical is doubled (it has a dagesh in pointed writing).

שבר - shavar "he broke"
נשבר - nishbar "it was broken" (non-necessary dagesh in the bet - because of syllabification)
דיבר - diber "he spoke" (necessary dagesh in the bet)
דובר - dubar "it was spoken" (necessary dagesh in the bet)
השלים - hishlim "he completed"
הושלם - hushlam "it was completed"
התגבר - hitgaber "he overcame"

JaiHare


----------



## JaiHare

eshcar said:


> There's nothing theoretical about the form מואכל/הואכל and so on. Sure, you don't hear it as often (probably because Hebrew usually prefers the active voice) but you can still come across it sometimes.
> 
> EDIT - I just thought of something - maybe your friend didn't recognise the word because he expected it to be pronounced _muachal _or even _moachal_ - that's how you'd normally hear it pronounced. Same with other first radical א roots - I'll use מואשם as an example because you see it in הופעל a lot - you'd mostly hear _muasham_ and sometimes _moasham, _but very very rarely _mo'osham ( _I myself tend to say _moasham_, and to feel pretty good about being 'halfway there', as it were). And yes, _mo'osham_ is the correct pronounciation, but somewhere along the way it got a little lost...


You're completely correct. I checked it on Google, and it has over 1500 appearances online in the form מואכל specifically. I tend to have a classicized pronunciation, since I'm more familiar with the language of the Tanakh than with spoken Hebrew. I'm trying to change that, but when I see a chatef-kamatz I pronounce it as -o-.  In the books, it's pointed *מוֹאֳכָל*, which (to me) is _mo'ochal_. Maybe I'm just a purist. LOL

Yours,
JaiHare


----------



## אדם

Sorry about the spelling. I don't know why I keep doing that. I know how to find the spelling.. but for some reason when I hear "ni" i just think of a nun and a yud to begin with.


----------

